# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  IC: Disjunction

## Watcher

OOC
Dice Rolls

Disjunction

The River of Souls is the path taken by deceased mortal souls on their way to the Boneyard, where the goddess Pharasma judges their eternal fate. Deities who derive power from mortal followers therefore have a vested interest in keeping it untouched. Even some fiends guard the River, as many evil souls are bound for them anyway. 
"Some fiends are fools," say the elite of The Coalition. "It's a simple matter to steal from even deities, so long as you don't get too greedy. A soul here, a soul there. Nobody will notice a few gone, and they really add up."
That's what they said, anyway. In reality, you've been busy keeping the secret. Perhaps a knife in the back of someone getting too close to the truth. Perhaps some grease in just the right palms. Perhaps you've helped indirectly. Every army needs logistics, after all.

You've never worked the factory floor, as it were.

One hour ago, you received a distressing message.
"A powerful soul has been collected. Report to the Disjunction Chamber. Wait for the incubus and guard him. Follow his instructions. Standard procedure applies."
"Standard procedure" is the vaguest possible code for "If anything threatens the mission or the Coalition, remove it at any cost."
The message came on short notice, but you had enough time to prepare yourself for the day and travel to the secret Pocket Plane that skims the River of Souls, if you weren't there already.

The elite who crafted the Pocket Plane had no flair for aesthetic. Cold, stone walls and floors compose the simple rooms, even the living quarters.
The "Disjunction Chamber" is a lofty title for an almost unremarkable room. It is sparsely furnished with a wooden card table upon which sits a bowl of faintly foul-smelling bones that act as the focus for the aura of evil that pervades the room.

Your entrance is the south door of the Disjunction Chamber. On the opposite side of the room is a hallway that leads to the mouth of the Pocket Plane and its holding cells, from where the Incubus and the "powerful soul" should arrive any moment now.
For now, a single Osyluth guards the north exit, nervously peering through the door every few seconds.

----------


## Feathersnow

Knave greets the Osyluth. "Hiya, buddy!  Anything interesting I should know!?"  The diminutive demon is full of cheerful, manic energy!

----------


## Watcher

The Osyluth salutes Knave's higher status but hesitates to answer his question, looking between Knave and the empty hallway.

Eventually he decides to say, "The incubus should be here any moment." He can't quite keep the disdain for said incubus out of his voice. "We're not expecting trouble... exactly. The incubus's personal guard can subdue the soul. But, you never know. The soul is..."
The Osyluth catches himself and breaks eye contact.

----------


## ngilop

Zalgoth enters grumbling under its breath as usual just as the overly joyful Tilket asks his question _how can one be so full of cheer_, the question travels through its mind, stopping for a moment in a sort of taunt before ngszagoth becomes aware of the osyluth's said too much abupt stop.

----------


## Athaleon

Taker arrived next, the shadow demon sweeping into the room imperious and utterly silent. A barely-perceptible nod to the others was his only greeting.

----------


## Watcher

Footsteps sound down the hallway to the north. The Osyluth tenses. A pained yelp echoes through the doorway.
Two vaguely humanoid masses of barbs and spikes round the corner with a transparent humanoid holding its arm.
Its features are hard to make out at a distance, but as the group nears, you make out long, pointed ears marking this soul as that of an elven man. Tears stream down his face and fade into nothing instead of dripping to the floor. His right arm clutches its mangled counterpart. "Blood" leaks out and fades to nothing.
In this place, mortal souls may not be easily destroyed, but they can be touched and hurt as easily as anything else. 

When the barbed devils enter the Disjunction Chamber, they reach for the elf. The elf shies away with a shuddering gasp and allows himself to be herded to the center of the room.

Behind the barbed devils and the elven soul is a handsome humanoid man with furred legs, batlike wings folded against his torso, and curved horns.
The incubus turns his handsome face upon the Osyluth and smirks faintly. The Osyluth stands at attention nervously.
Eventually, the incubus turns to the party, and the Osyluth deflates in relief. 
The incubus says, "Good you're-" He looks around, having lost track of Knave's location after looking away for one second. When he catches sight of him again, he nods to himself. "You're here. I won't waste your time. We're all above that. Observe and react to any dangers."
He doesn't wait for a response. He waves in the third and fourth barbed devils. Barbed devils are barely below any member of the party in the Coalition's hierarchy, yet the incubus easily commands their actions.

The third barbed devil ushers forward the soul of an older human woman who stands tall but bears a defeated expression. The fourth physically carries the soul of an older human man. The contact with a barbed devil has shredded the man's arms to ribbons, and phantom blood pours so thickly that some splatters the floor before it fades into nothing.
Despite it all, the struggling man sports a defiant expression. 

The four barbed devils, one carrying the struggler, form a circle around the elven soul and the human woman.
The incubus draws what looks to be a simple stick of a wand. 
"Let's get started immediately," the incubus says, brandishing the wand. 
"Wait, wait-!" the elven soul cuts himself off with a scream as a bolt of grey light surges from the deceptively simple wand and strikes the elf in the head.
The aura of evil pervading the room washes away for a mere moment before sweeping back. 
The elf reels and clutches his face. The incubus roughly grabs the elf's arm and pulls it away. On the elven soul's cheek is a glowing, grey sigil.
The incubus nods to himself, satisfied. He tosses the elven soul to the ground at the foot of a devil. 

"Bastard!" yells the grappled human. The barbed devil moves a hand to muffle his speech, inadvertently cutting the human's cheek with his spikes. 

The older woman bears her branding with more grace. When the incubus turns the wand on her, she holds her head high, giving the party a clear view.
The bolt of grey light flows through the woman's belly and splinters into countless gossamer strands that span her entire translucent body.
Again, the aura of evil in the room buckles under the impact and washes back in.

The woman calmly walks next to a barbed devil without the incubus throwing her out of the way.

"Well now... let's see," the incubus says as he turns his gaze upon the struggling human man.
The soul holds still only to level a determined glare at the incubus.

The incubus waves the wand, and a grey bolt of light strikes the human in the chest. The light compresses against his skin and deflects into the stone.
The incubus frowns and throws another bolt. That bolt strikes the human in the head and dissipates harmlessly. 
A third bolt. A fourth. Each time, the human somehow pushes the energy out of his form.

The incubus scratches his head. He turns to the party and extends the wand, handle first.
"How about one of you give it a shot?"




> *Disjoiner of Fate*
> Major Artifact
> CL: 20
> 
> This rod is deceptively simple in design, but magic pours off of it. It fires a bolt of grey light that has diverse effects depending on what it strikes.
> 
> An unlimited times per day, the Disjoiner of Fate can fire a projectile with unerring accuracy within a range of 300 feet.
> Evil Outsiders are healed for 2d8+10 hit points.Good Outsiders take 10d6 damage and are sickened for 1d4 rounds. Fortitude DC 23 halves the damage and negates the sickened effect.Mortal souls are branded with a strange grey sigil that consigns them to Hell, Abaddon, or the Abyss.
> The Disjoiner of Fate's inner workings are unknown to you, and its true power is yet hidden.


*Spoiler: Sense Motive DC 10*
Show


This is no trick. The incubus trusts you to take the Disjoiner of Fate and try your hand at branding the powerful soul.
He wants this ordeal over as soon as possible.

----------


## ngilop

Zalgoth looks at the incubus and then at the soul and studies it for a second before stepping forward to grab the rod in his tentacled hand before pointing it at the defiant soul and unleashing the grey beam.

----------


## Watcher

The grey light bounces and dissipates just the same as when it was cast by the incubus.
Perhaps by casting it himself, Zalgoth gains insight.
There is no shield or spell protecting the defiant soul. The soul is resisting the grey light by his own willpower. However, there's something bolstering that willpower that Zalgoth can't quite place at first glance.

----------


## Feathersnow

I would, but that thing's bigger than me!  Knave laughs nervously, not really comfortable with any of this but unwilling to be the first to act.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Swiftly, silently, sublimely, a certain succubus slides into the chamber. For once, she doesn't seem to mind not being the center of attention, and she observes the proceedings with thinly-veiled interest, seemingly waiting until the right moment to make her presence known.

----------


## Athaleon

Taker examined the defiant soul with a withering stare, cold blue eyes like baleful stars in a black void. He readied his weapon, a cruelly hooked polearm as shadowy and flowing as his own body. 

He sent a telepathic message to the assembled fiends in the room:

++While he is distracted, try the rod again.++

He drew himself up before the captive and spoke aloud, in a voice that sounded at once commanding-loud and like distant wind.

*"Defiance will not avail you here. Have you any idea how long an immortal soul can be tormented?!"*

As though to punctuate his statement, he stabbed his weapon at the soul's incorporeal leg and twisted as he pulled it back.

*Spoiler*
Show


Intimidate: (1d20+26)[*45*]
Attack: (1d20+20)[*24*] (not that I expect these to be relevant)
Damage: (1d8+11)[*17*]

If the Intimidate check rendered him Shaken, the Cruel weapon will render him Sickened. Each inflicts a -2 penalty to Saving Throws, among other things.

----------


## Watcher

Held still by the barbed devil, the defiant soul has no chance to evade the weapon. His expression turns from angry and strong to scared and disoriented for just a moment. That's all the time it takes for the grey light to slip through his defenses and snake through his insides. It looks like Taker's methods were just barely enough to get the job done.

The incubus was so focused on Taker's work, he didn't notice the succubus enter. When the grey light resolves into a sigil on the soul's shoulder, he smiles at Taker. "Good work." His praise is clipped and rushed. He quickly turns to his barbed devil guards. "Quickly, there's no time to waste. Take them to the holding cells." The four barbed devils each nod in sync and split, two ushering the female and elven soul to the north, and two carrying the defiant soul south at a sprint.

The incubus stills for a moment, straining his hearing. "Excellent... yes, excellent. For a moment, I thought--"
CRACK.
The floor shudders. Time literally slows down for a few seconds as the fundamental rules of the pocket plane are disrupted. Silent but intense vibrations come in waves from the north. The incubus freezes in shock. Time returns to normal.

----------


## ngilop

Zalgoth winces visibly as time suspends itself then snaps back to normal violently. Not something that should be happening... he then turns to the incubus and you can feel the accusations as much as hear them What in the thrice-damned gods have you brought before us.. this is not a normal soul.

----------


## Watcher

The incubus babbles, "I didn't expect this! We knew the soul was  holy, but we expected strength and blessings, not... whatever that was. That must have been planted. A- A trap, or maybe--"
Another, smaller wave of vibrations from the north cuts him off. The incubus squints at the hallway.
"An incursion! Something is in the pocket plane, to the north! They must have used the disturbance to break in. Fend them off! I'll get... someone to bolster the defenses!"
The incubus makes to leave to the south. The faint sounds of battle echo from the hallway north.

----------


## Athaleon

+++ I will check the north. Keep an eye on the captives, in case this is a diversion. +++

Taker drifted toward the north hall and disappeared through the floor as he did so, resolving into a flat shadow before disappearing entirely.

----------


## Watcher

The incubus bristles at being told what to do but doesn't object to the good idea.

The hallway has the occasional door, but the rooms beyond all of them are quiet. To the north, the hallway bears left 30°. 50 feet beyond the bend is a battle that is rapidly reaching its conclusion. 

One of the incubus's barbed devils lays dead on the stone. The other barbed devil barely holds its own against three muscular, winged humanoids. Their flaming greatswords are the only source of light in these shadowy corridors. A fourth angel lies dead further down the hallway. What looks like a large, winged, elven woman with the lower body of a snake sings and casts spells.

They continue their fight, so far unaware of being observed. There is no sign of the two souls the barbed devils had been escorting. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

You aren't in combat rounds yet. If you approach directly, initiative will be rolled normally. I require a Stealth roll if you try to get within 60 feet of any combatant and/or to earn a surprise round when you initiate combat. 

Barbed Devil - 60 feet beyond the bend, badly wounded. 

Devas: AC 28, touch 17, flat-footed 25
Deva 1 "Abbott" - 60 feet beyond the bend, full health. 
Deva 2 "Beatrice" - 55 feet beyond the bend, injured.
Deva 3 "Clarence" - 50 feet beyond the bend, badly wounded.

Lillend: AC 20, touch 12, flat-footed 17
100 feet beyond the bend.

----------


## ngilop

Zalgoth quickly sets into casting a spell. He does a chant and his tentacles move in a flurry of motion. Soon everyone feels the magic take hold and the world seems to slow down a bit for them

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Casting Haste; giving allies a +1 bonus to attacks, +1 dodge bonus to AC and reflex, all modes of movement increase by 30 feet, and 1 extra attack when making a full attack.

*Spoiler: Spells per day remaining*
Show

0 na 
1st 10/10
2nd 9/9
3rd 8/8
4th 9/6
5th 9/-
6th 7/-
7th 5/-

----------


## Athaleon

Taker relayed the information on the fighting in the north hall to the others, then moved swiftly through the floor once more to bypass the greatsword-armed Celestials, stopping just behind the Lillend.

*Spoiler*
Show


Run through the floor to be in position to come up behind the Lillend in the next round.

Stealth: (1d20+24)[*28*] (Taker makes no noise and is inside the floor, but fellow Outsiders may have some other method of sensing him)

----------


## Watcher

The devas tense up, but they glance around and see nothing. The lillend is blissfully unaware as she continues her bard song.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The devas failed their Perception rolls as they had too many penalties, but they have constant Detect Evil. They noticed the addition of another evil aura but don't know its location.

Taker can begin a surprise round of combat wherever he wants. After that, combat will begin normally.

Anyone can now roll stealth to join the surprise round. No penalty for failure since combat is about to begin anyway. Otherwise, only Taker will act in it.

----------


## Feathersnow

Knave becomes invisible, ready to strike at the opportune moment...

----------


## Watcher

Surprise Round:
*23 Knave <-----
19 Taker*

Round 1:
*23 Knave
21 Shizel
19 Taker*
18 Deva Clarence (badly wounded)
15 Deva Abbott
13 Barbed Devil (badly wounded)
10 Lillend
08 Deva Beatrice (injured)
*03 Zalgoth*

Devas: AC 28, touch 17, flat-footed 25
Lillend: AC 20, touch 12, flat-footed 17

----------


## Feathersnow

Knave, having become invisible in the surprise round, takes a second to dip two blow gun darts in dimorphodon poison and mounts his armadillo. 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


This is the equivalent of three move actions.  Knave isn't 100% sure who to root for, so he is hedging his bets

----------


## Athaleon

From his concealed position, lurking below and behind the Lillend, Taker emerged and drew himself up to his full height, aiming a savage thrust with his hooked lance at the Lillend's vulnerable back.

*Spoiler*
Show


5' step out of the floor and attacking with Power Attack, tacking on an Intimidate check with Cornugon Smash. As before, if the weapon does damage to a Shaken+ target, the target is rendered Sickened by the Cruel weapon.

----------


## Watcher

The lillend shrieks in pain and surprise as the hooked lance carves through her back. She slowly turns towards Taker. Too slowly. 

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Top of Round 1:
*23 Knave
21 Shizel <----
19 Taker*
18 Deva Clarence (badly wounded)
15 Deva Abbott
13 Barbed Devil (badly wounded)
10 Lillend (badly wounded, intimidated, sickened)
08 Deva Beatrice (injured)
*03 Zalgoth*

Devas: AC 28, touch 17, flat-footed 25
Lillend: AC 20, touch 12, flat-footed 17

----------


## Dusk Raven

With her enhanced speed, Shizel moves quickly into the melee, striking quickly with her scimitar. She takes a defensive stance for now, wanting to test the enemy's abilities while also keeping herself safe in the fight she's just entered.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move Action: Move up to 60 feet, I assume that will get me within melee range of one of the Devas.
Standard Action: Attack with Scimitar, using Combat Expertise to take a -4 penalty to my attack roll, but a +4 bonus to my AC.
Attack Roll: (1d20+21)[*29*]
Critical Confirmation, if necessary (It could happen!): (1d20+21)[*31*]
Damage: (1d6+17)[*21*]

----------


## Watcher

The deva grits their teeth and bears the blow with more composure than the lillend had. Holy energy protects them.

Which deva did Shizel hit? Some of the damage was mitigated by damage reduction. 

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Round 1:
*23 Knave
21 Shizel
19 Taker <----*
18 Deva Clarence (badly wounded)
15 Deva Abbott
13 Barbed Devil (badly wounded)
10 Lillend (badly wounded, intimidated, sickened)
08 Deva Beatrice (injured)
*03 Zalgoth*

Devas: AC 28, touch 17, flat-footed 25
Lillend: AC 20, touch 12, flat-footed 17
Taker's turn.

----------


## Athaleon

Taker pressed his attack, jabbing again and again at the beleaguered celestial before she had a chance to defend herself.

*Spoiler*
Show


Full Attacking, with Power Attack.

Attack: (1d20+16)[*22*] vs Touch
Damage: (1d8+23)[*30*] + (2d6)[*10*]

Attack: (1d20+11)[*14*]
Damage: [roll]1d8+23[roll] + (2d6)[*8*]

Attack: (1d20+6)[*7*]
Damage: [roll]1d8+23[roll] + (2d6)[*3*]

----------


## Watcher

The lillend's screams and her song cut off as Taker quickly ends her life. She slumps to the ground.

Two of the devas slash at the barbed devil, but they fail to finish him off. One sends a couple exploratory slashes at Shizel, which clang off of her armor.

The barbed devil counters with its signature spiky grab, immobilizing Clarence and almost finishing him off.

Beatrice breaks off to engage Taker, and just barely hits, dealing a mere 4 slashing damage after damage reduction and fire resistance. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Full attacks all around. Abbott spent his 2nd and 3rd attack on Shizel. 
Beatrice made a move action to close with Taker, then hit his AC exactly but barely got through his DR, and he resisted the fire damage.

Abbott attacks Shizel:
(1d20+12)[21] (2d6+7)[19] slashing + (1d6)[3] fire
(1d20+7)[24] (2d6+7)[12] slashing + (1d6)[5] fire

Beatrice attacks Taker:
(1d20+17)[30] (2d6+7)[14] slashing + (1d6)[5] fire


*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Round 1:
*23 Knave
21 Shizel
19 Taker*
18 Deva Clarence (near death, grappled)
15 Deva Abbott (attacking Shizel)
13 Barbed Devil (near death)
10 Lillend
08 Deva Beatrice (injured) (attacking Taker)
*03 Zalgoth <----*

Devas: AC 28, touch 17, flat-footed 25, Spell Resistance 21

----------


## ngilop

Zalgoth again finds itself a lfurry of motion and chants as another spell is cast. Zalgoth moves to be near the fight

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Casts Aura of Doom Will DC27. All non-allies within this spells area, or that later enter the area, must make a Will save to avoid becoming shaken. A successful save suppresses the effect. Creatures that leave the area and come back must save again to avoid being affected by the effect.


*Spoiler: Spells Remaing for the day*
Show


0 na
1st 10/10
2nd 9/9
3rd 8/8
4th 9/5
5th 9/-
6th 7/-
7th 5/-

----------


## Watcher

The deva fighting Taker shrugs off the effect. The other two by the barbed devil and Shizel have more trouble. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I need a spell resistance check to shake Abbott and Clarence. DC 21


*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Top of Round 2:
*23 Knave <----
21 Shizel
19 Taker*
18 Deva Clarence (near death, grappled, shaken)
15 Deva Abbott (shaken, attacking Shizel)
13 Barbed Devil (near death)
10 Lillend
08 Deva Beatrice (injured) (attacking Taker)
*03 Zalgoth*

Devas: AC 28, touch 17, flat-footed 25, Spell Resistance 21

----------


## Watcher

OOC
Dice Rolls

*Spoiler: Disjoiner of Fate*
Show




> *Disjoiner of Fate*
> Major Artifact
> CL: 20
> 
> This rod is deceptively simple in design, but magic pours off of it. It fires a bolt of grey light that has diverse effects depending on what it strikes.
> 
> An unlimited times per day, the Disjoiner of Fate can fire a projectile with unerring accuracy within a range of 300 feet.
> Evil Outsiders are healed for 2d8+10 hit points.Good Outsiders take 10d6 damage and are sickened for 1d4 rounds. Fortitude DC 23 halves the damage and negates the sickened effect.Mortal souls are branded with a strange grey sigil that consigns them to Hell, Abaddon, or the Abyss.
> The Disjoiner of Fate's inner workings are unknown to you, and its true power is yet hidden.




*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Top of Round 2:
*23 Knave <----
21 Shizel
19 Taker*
18 Deva Clarence (near death, grappled)
15 Deva Abbott (attacking Shizel)
13 Barbed Devil (near death)
08 Deva Beatrice (injured) (attacking Taker)
*03 Zalgoth*

Devas: AC 28, touch 17, flat-footed 25, Spell Resistance 21

----------


## Watcher

The deva attacking Taker stumbles at the unexpected attack. She looks around, struggling to find the source of the dart before she refocuses on Taker.

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Top of Round 2:
*23 Knave
21 Shizel <----
19 Taker <----*
18 Deva Clarence (near death, grappled)
15 Deva Abbott (barely injured) (attacking Shizel)
13 Barbed Devil (near death)
08 Deva Beatrice (injured) (attacking Taker)
*03 Zalgoth*

Devas: AC 28, touch 17, flat-footed 25, Spell Resistance 21

----------


## Athaleon

Taker whispered a mocking laugh as the deva attempted to attack him. He backed away a step to bring his weapon to bear against the deva attacking him, and aimed another flurry of savage thrusts at his attacker's face.

*Spoiler*
Show


Full attacking with Power Attack again.

(1d20+16)[*23*] vs Touch
(1d8+23)[*24*]

(1d20+11)[*15*]
(1d8+23)[*28*]

(1d20+6)[*9*]
(1d8+23)[*28*]

----------


## ngilop

Zalgoth moves and unleashes a barrage of arcane orbs at the deva attacking taker there is a hiss as the venedaemon's arcane power overcomes the innate defenses of the celestial

----------


## Watcher

The barbed devil finishes off the deva in his grasp. Furious, the living deva nearest him calls down a blast of holy light. It doesn't penetrate the devil's defenses, but Shizel is caught in the blast.

Inspired, the deva fighting Taker follows suit and lays her own smite upon Taker. It washes over him but doesn't manage to penetrate his defenses either. Her expression falls as she realizes she may die very soon. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shizel needs to make a DC 18 Will Save. On a success, take *17 damage*. On a failure, take 34 damage and be blinded for 1 round.

Clarence struggles but can't escape the grapple.
The Barbed Devil attacks Clarence and then stays.
Abbott 5 foot steps away from Shizel and casts Holy Smite.
Beatrice 5 foot steps away from Taker (so she's 15 feet away), then casts Holy Smite.

My rolls have failed me. It is what it is lol


*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Round 2:
*Shizel <----*

Top of Round 3:
*23 Knave <----
21 Shizel
19 Taker*
18 Deva Clarence
15 Deva Abbott (barely injured) (attacking Shizel)
13 Barbed Devil (near death)
08 Deva Beatrice (badly wounded) (attacking Taker)
*03 Zalgoth*

Devas: AC 28, touch 17, flat-footed 25, Spell Resistance 21

----------


## Dusk Raven

Shizel's innate will is enough to prevent the worst of the spell from affecting her, and she takes a confident step towards the Deva responsible before striking with her scimitar, repeatedly.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Five-foot step towards Deva Abbott.
Full action: Full attack Abbott.
Attack 1: (1d20+24)[*36*]
Damage: (1d6+17)[*22*]
Attack 2: (1d20+19)[*28*]
Damage: (1d6+17)[*19*]
Attack 3: (1d20+14)[*15*]
Damage: (1d6+17)[*21*]

----------


## Watcher

Two of Shizel's attacks hit and damage the deva, but his tough skin mitigates much of it.  

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Round 3:
*23 Knave <----
21 Shizel <----
19 Taker*
15 Deva Abbott (injured) (attacking Shizel)
13 Barbed Devil (near death)
08 Deva Beatrice (badly wounded) (attacking Taker)
*03 Zalgoth*

Devas: AC 28, touch 17, flat-footed 25, Spell Resistance 21

----------


## Feathersnow

Knave turns invisible to ready for a second sneak attack!

----------


## Athaleon

Taker took the briefest moment to mock the deva's attempt to smite him, laughing as he resumed his attack.

*Spoiler*
Show


Full Attack, Power Attack, move as needed to stay in the polearm's sweet spot.

(1d20+16)[*22*]
[/roll]1d8+23[/roll]

(1d20+16)[*27*]
[/roll]1d8+23[/roll]

(1d20+16)[*25*]
[/roll]1d8+23[/roll]

----------


## Watcher

Taker's assault overwhelms the deva's defenses by the sheer number of attacks. The deva braces for one final attack when Taker's last strike knocks her to the ground.

The other deva's jaw sets, and he suddenly pivots and slashes the barbed devil, which falls to the ground in a heap.
He sends halfhearted slashes to Shizel and actually manages to strike a lucky hit that barely scratches her. He glances about for an escape.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Taker didn't roll his damage, but as long as he didn't roll all 1s, he would have killed Beatrice.

Abbott full attacks Barbed Devil, then Shizel. Barbed Devil is unconscious and dying, one lucky Nat 20 hit Shizel, but didn't confirm. After damage reduction, 11 -> *1 damage to Shizel.*


*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Round 3:
*23 Knave
21 Shizel <----
19 Taker*
15 Deva Abbott (injured) (attacking Shizel)
13 Barbed Devil
08 Deva Beatrice
*03 Zalgoth <----*

Devas: AC 28, touch 17, flat-footed 25, Spell Resistance 21

----------


## Dusk Raven

Shizel continues her assault, the nick from the Deva merely convincing her of her martial superiority, at least compared to her foe.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

If necessary, take a five-foot step towards the Deva. Then, full attack.

Attack 1: (1d20+24)[*42*]
Damage: [roll]1d6+17)[/roll]
Attack 2: [roll]1d20+19)[/roll]
Damage: [roll]1d6+17)[/roll]
Attack 3: [roll]1d20+14)[/roll]
Damage: [roll]1d6+17)[/roll]

If any of these threaten a crit, I'll roll the confirmation in the dice rolling channel.

EDIT: Messed up the commands. I'll just roll them in the dice channel.

----------


## Watcher

The deva is momentarily stunned by Shizel's first counterattack, and blood streams down his face. He wipes the blood from his eyes. 

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Round 3:
*03 Zalgoth <----*

Top of Round 4:
*23 Knave <----
21 Shizel
19 Taker*
15 Deva Abbott (badly wounded) (attacking Shizel)
13 Barbed Devil
*03 Zalgoth*

Devas: AC 28, touch 17, flat-footed 25, Spell Resistance 21

----------


## Feathersnow

Knave winces invisibly as he prepares to dispatch the Deva.  He knew this was wrong, but it was outside his control.


*Spoiler:  attack!*
Show


(1d20+25)[*38*]
(6d6+5)[*25*] Sneak attack damage, poison in effect, DC 16

----------


## Watcher

The last deva shrugs off the poison like the other one had, but this one spots Knave wink into sight. He still looks ready to flee, however.

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Round 3:
*03 Zalgoth <----*

Round 4:
*23 Knave
21 Shizel <----
19 Taker <----*
15 Deva Abbott (badly wounded)
13 Barbed Devil
*03 Zalgoth*

Deva: AC 28, touch 17, flat-footed 25, Spell Resistance 21
The Deva is at least a move action away from everybody except Shizel.

----------


## ngilop

Zalgoth moves to be closer to the last remaining Deva trying to block its escape, this time though the slump of the celestial's shoulder lets Zalgoth know that its doom aura has finally overcame the creatures protections.

----------


## Watcher

The last deva takes flight and swoops north, past Taker, but the hallway is too narrow to completely evade him. If he survives the gauntlet of attacks blocking his way, he turns invisible. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

With no activity, I'm skipping to the deva's turn. Don't worry, your turns aren't lost.  

The deva flies 60 ft north, which incurs attacks of opportunity from Shizel, Zalgoth, and Taker, if they choose to take them. If he survives to the end of his move action, he casts _Invisibility_ on himself.


*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Attacks of Opportunity incurred against Deva Abbott from Shizel, Zalgoth, and Taker.
After taking your AOO, feel free to take your normal turn, keeping in mind that it will be against an invisible foe. 

Round 4:
*23 Knave
21 Shizel <----
19 Taker <----*
15 Deva Abbott (badly wounded)
13 Barbed Devil
*03 Zalgoth <----*

Deva: AC 28, touch 17, flat-footed 25, Spell Resistance 21

----------


## Dusk Raven

Shizel pounces on the fleeing Deva with a stab from her rapier, but otherwise can't do anything to stop its flight. She certainly can't do much against an invisible foe, so when it vanishes from sight, she simply takes a defensive stance.

*Spoiler: Actions and AoO*
Show

AoO: (1d20+24)[*30*]
Damage: (1d6+17)[*21*]

Afterwards, Shizel will take the Total Defense action.

----------


## Watcher

The last deva turns invisible. Spatters of blood appear on the hallway floor. 

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

The deva turned invisible as its last action. You know which square it's in, but suffer a 50% miss chance.

Everyone gets one more turn. If the deva can act again, combat rounds end. You all can act in any order you like. 

Round 4:
*23 Knave
21 Shizel
19 Taker <----*
15 Deva Abbott (near death)
13 Barbed Devil
*03 Zalgoth <----*

Round 5:
*23 Knave <----*

Deva: AC 28, touch 17, flat-footed 25, Spell Resistance 21

----------


## Feathersnow

Knave shouts Oh, darn! I can't see her.  Too bad!

----------


## ngilop

Zalgoth tries to strike the fleeing Deva but misses wildly. Quick to recover Zalgoth quickly sends a sheet of flames in the from of a wall of screaming skulls towards where the Deva last went invisible and is dripping blood. But the fact that a brief outline parts the fire, Zalgoth knows the creatures resistance overcame his spell.

----------


## Watcher

The deva's scream is nearly lost under the screams of Zalgoth's spell. There's a thud and a thicker splatter of blood. The hallway falls silent, allowing the faint echoes of activity to filter in from even further north.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Combat rounds are over. The deva is unconscious and dying but still invisible. The barbed devil is unconscious and dying. The other two devas are dead. They technically have loot, but there's nothing you could use immediately, so let's handwave it.

You can heal to full with the Disjoiner of Fate in this lull.

----------


## Athaleon

*+++ They have taken the captives. These ones are special somehow. +++*

Taker took off down the hallway to the north, weapon readied, moving through the floor like a crocodile with his eyes just above the surface.

----------


## Feathersnow

Knave mounts his armadillo and rides after!

----------


## Watcher

When Taker is halfway down the hallway, a single silver line shoots through the air. It fades almost instantly, but those who specifically look for it can see a tiny thread of discoloration as thin as silk connecting Taker to whatever waits at the end of the hallway.

Voices echo from the north. There's a large group of people ahead, and they're trying and failing to be quiet. They're murmuring in Common, but they overlap too much for those further down the hall to make out anything distinct.

The last side passages fall behind. The end of the hallway ends in a 90 degree angle to the right, but the crowd in the room didn't seem to post a sentry at the turn. The room beyond, occupied by the crowd, is the Skimming Chamber. It used to be where souls were diverted from the River of Souls to the Pocket Plane. Now, it's the source of a faint wave of sickening vibrations caused by planar instability.

----------


## ngilop

What is going on, none of this is right Zalgoth says outloud. He looks to the others  and nods, letting them know he is ready for the upcoming possible confrontation.

----------


## Athaleon

*+++ A planar disturbance is hereit's some kind of trap! +++*

For the first time, Taker's telepathic message took on a tone of surprise and even a little fear.

*Spoiler*
Show


Taker has many skills, Spellcraft is not one of them. Unless he's seen this specific sort of spell(?) before, I don't think he can give the party many clues to what it is.

----------


## Feathersnow

Knave poisons two darts with dimorpodon venom and turns invisible.

Privately, he has mixed feelings about this, but he keeps his silence.

----------


## Watcher

The "noise" of the planar instability, despite not actually producing true sound, masks the party's approach. The muffled conversation ahead falls is washed out by the vibrations.

The Skimming Chamber ahead is a 60 foot by 60 foot square room with an entrance at the west, where the party approaches from. The east wall _should_ turn into a sculpture of planestuff and enchantments, constructed by the masters of the Pocket Plane in just the right way to catch a soul from the River of Souls.

In reality, the east wall is shattered like a glass window. In the gaps, the black of *the void*- No, it's an empty white- No, it's the iridescence seen when you rub your eyes too hard- No, it's the silvery weightlessness of the Astral Plane.

Behind the crowd of mortal souls, chunks of reality float in the gaps. Little threads spool off of the shards of reality. As if in reaction to being observed, one such shard unravels rapidly, submerging the room in overwhelming vibrations. The crowd of mortal souls huddle together and brace, and time slows almost to a standstill.

A beautiful woman with auburn hair in a neat side braid watches the entrance vigilantly. Her eyes radiate divine light, but she somehow doesn't seem to see the party looking in at her. Her greatsword crackles with power in her hands. Its tip is hard enough to slightly penetrate the stone floor.

Tiny songbirds wearing funerary masks flit around the room. Many of them perch on the shoulders of mortal souls and whisper in their ears.

A large figure with emerald skin and shining, snow-white wings stands among the mortal souls. In his hand is a simple-looking knife, or perhaps a letter opener. He is leaning down to the mortal soul of a dwarf branded with the gray sigil from the Disjoiner of Souls. The knife slips under the dwarf's brand without cutting his skin, and the planetar pulls. The brand pulls off like it were something physical, but it doesn't go without a fight. The gray, gossamer strands turn opaque inside the translucent dwarf soul as they fight to remain rooted in place. It's a losing battle. One by one, the strands snap, and the planetar pulls the brand and its roots free from the dwarf. The dwarf doesn't waste time with thanks. He makes way for the next mortal soul, and a songbird in a funerary mask ushers him into the breach in reality.

The void *seethes* as it accepts the dwarf soul's passage. The shard of unraveling reality disintegrates completely, and time reasserts itself. The party blinks and finds themselves where they were a minute ago, 20 feet away from the turn to the Skimming Chamber, as if they had never closed that gap in the first place.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

This room is 60 foot by 60 foot. The west half is made up of stone. The east half is made up of the bounds of the plane. It superficially resembles stone, but there is no physical space beyond it; therefore, incorporeal creatures cannot pass through the walls, floor, and ceiling on the eastern half of the room. A seam clearly marks the border.

A ghaele azata stands in the center of the room, just barely on the west side of that border. She is watching the entrance closely and has Detect Evil active. If you rush the corner, neither side will get a surprise round. You're out of combat at the moment, though, and can pre-buff.

A planetar stands 10 feet from the hole in the eastern wall. The far eastern 15 feet of the room are filled with branded mortal souls.

Nosoi psychopomps fly around the room.

----------


## Watcher

Combat begins. Knave is the first to act.

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

*24 Knave <---*
24 Ghaele
*22 Zalgoth
19 Taker*
19 Nosoi
17 Planetar

Knave and the Ghaele's initiative modifiers are the same so I'm giving it to Knave to save time.
There are many Nosoi flying around. They will all act on the same initiative.
Shizel can roll for initiative when she can.

Ghale: AC 28, touch 16, flat-footed 26, SR 25
Planetar: AC 32, touch 13, flat-footed 28, SR 27
Nosoi: AC 15, touch 15, flat-footed 12

----------


## Feathersnow

Knave snipes at a Nosoi with deadly precision. Suspiciously, perhaps, Knave has targeted a neutral that is immune to poison!

*Spoiler*
Show

 32 damage to a psychopomp, it would require a save to resist dimorphodon venom, but, apparently, a death spirit is immune to poisons, and the low level creature doesn'tsurvive the sneak attack in any case..

----------


## Watcher

OOC
Dice Rolls

*Spoiler: Disjoiner of Fate*
Show




> *Disjoiner of Fate*
> Major Artifact
> CL: 20
> 
> This rod is deceptively simple in design, but magic pours off of it. It fires a bolt of grey light that has diverse effects depending on what it strikes.
> 
> An unlimited times per day, the Disjoiner of Fate can fire a projectile with unerring accuracy within a range of 300 feet.
> Evil Outsiders are healed for 2d8+10 hit points.Good Outsiders take 10d6 damage and are sickened for 1d4 rounds. Fortitude DC 23 halves the damage and negates the sickened effect.Mortal souls are branded with a strange grey sigil that consigns them to Hell, Abaddon, or the Abyss.
> The Disjoiner of Fate's inner workings are unknown to you, and its true power is yet hidden.




*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

*Knave*
Ghaele
*Zalgoth <---
Taker <---*
Nosoi
Planetar

Ghaele: AC 28, touch 16, flat-footed 26, SR 25
Planetar: AC 32, touch 13, flat-footed 28, SR 27
Nosoi: AC 15, touch 15, flat-footed 12

----------


## Watcher

The masked songbird vanishes in a puff of feathers. Mortal souls scream in surprise, and the planetar worriedly tries to calm them. The ghaele's eyes would normally be too bright to read, but even her surprise is evident when she sees the corpse of the nosoi at the foot of a thin-looking mortal soul who reaches down to pick it up.
The ghaele recovers quickly and releases a pulse of crackling divine light. She picks up her greatsword and readies to attack.

Most of the remaining nosoi turn invisible in fear. Some of them remain visible as they flit around, waiting for an opening.

*Spoiler: Spellcraft DC 19*
Show

The Ghaele just cast Divine Power.

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

*Knave*
Ghaele
*Zalgoth <---
Taker <---*
Nosoi
*Shizel <---*
Planetar

Ghaele: AC 28, touch 16, flat-footed 26, SR 25
Planetar: AC 32, touch 13, flat-footed 28, SR 27
Nosoi: AC 15, touch 15, flat-footed 12

----------


## Athaleon

Taker regained his composure and directed his baleful gaze towards the cluster of intruders, attempting to cow them into hesitation even if he didn't quite expect them to flee.

*Spoiler*
Show


Casting the Fear SLA (DC 25), from the description of the room's layout it should catch the ghaele and planetar if Taker moves to within 10' of the ghaele. A bunch of psychopomps will surely be caught in it as well. With Disruptive Spell Like Ability, those that fail the save also have to make a Concentration check (at the same DC) to cast a spell.

----------


## Watcher

The planetar and ghaele don't outwardly react to the spell, but Taker can tell that his ability had some effect, at least for a while.
The few nosoi that didn't already turn invisible start flying erratically, clearly in panic. The mortal souls, already dead, are unaffected. One starts stroking the shaking nosoi on his shoulder.

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

*Knave*
Ghaele (Shaken)
*Zalgoth <---
Taker*
Nosoi (Panicked)
*Shizel <---*
Planetar (Shaken)

Ghaele: AC 28, touch 16, flat-footed 26, SR 25
Planetar: AC 32, touch 13, flat-footed 28, SR 27
Nosoi: AC 15, touch 15, flat-footed 12

----------


## Feathersnow

Knave slinks back into invisibility to prepare his next sneak attack!  If anyone asks, that is definitely the most useful thing he could have done....

----------


## ngilop

Zalgoth steps forward and unleashes a wave of sadness into the psychopomps and celestials, though it seems to not have the effect desired.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Casts crushing despair will DC: 27



*Spoiler: Spells per day remaining*
Show


0 na
1st 10/10
2nd 9/9
3rd 8/8
4th 8/6
5th 9/-
6th 7/-
7th 5/-

----------


## Watcher

The planetar shrugs off Zalgoth's spell and quickly peels another brand off of another mortal soul. Evidently, he thinks the ghaele doesn't need his help yet. Or perhaps his priorities lie with rescuing the mortal souls.

The ghaele rushes Taker and swings her holy greatsword. The tip barely grazes Taker's incorporeal form.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The ghaele rolls a 29 to hit on Taker, just barely missing him, and only because she's temporarily Shaken. She's currently adjacent to Taker.

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Round 1:
*Shizel <---*

Round 2:
*Knave <---*
Ghaele (Shaken)
*Zalgoth <---
Taker <---*
Nosoi (Panicked)
*Shizel*
Planetar (Shaken)

Ghaele: AC 28, touch 16, flat-footed 26, SR 25
Planetar: AC 32, touch 13, flat-footed 28, SR 27
Nosoi: AC 15, touch 15, flat-footed 12

----------


## Feathersnow

Knave shoots another Nosoi, not bothering with poison!

----------


## Watcher

Another nosoi dies instantly. Its body is lost in the throng of mortal souls. The remaining Nosoi vanish from sight as they turn invisible in their panic. The faint sound of flapping wings signifies their presence, but it noticeably quiets as many vacate the room.

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Round 1:
*Shizel <---*

Round 2:
*Knave*
Ghaele (Shaken)
*Zalgoth <---
Taker <---*
Nosoi (Invisible, Panicked, many are dead or gone)
*Shizel <---*
Planetar (Shaken)

Ghaele: AC 28, touch 16, flat-footed 26, SR 25
Planetar: AC 32, touch 13, flat-footed 28, SR 27
Nosoi: AC 15, touch 15, flat-footed 12. What remain are invisible and their locations unknown.

----------


## Athaleon

Taker drifted back to bring his weapon to bear against the ghaele assaulting him.

*Spoiler*
Show


5' step back and full attack with Power Attack. If any of these hit, the Ghaele is Sickened in addition to being Shaken. Intimidate checks via Cornugon Smash to see if it continues being Shaken in later rounds.

(1d20+16)[*35*] vs Touch
(1d8+23)[*28*] Damage
(1d20+26)[*33*] Intimidate

(1d20+11)[*30*] vs Touch
(1d8+23)[*24*] Damage
(1d20+26)[*27*] Intimidate

(1d20+6)[*25*] vs Touch
(1d8+23)[*25*] Damage
(1d20+26)[*41*] Intimidate

----------


## Watcher

Taker's attack connects, but the ghaele's tough skin partially repels his weapon. At the moment his lance connects, a flash of holy light engulfs Taker, threatening (unlikely as it may be) to blind him. He knows that this will happen every time he hits her.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The ghaele has DR 10/cold iron AND evil. She also has a natural Holy Aura which is baked into her stats, but every time you hit her with a melee attack, you face a DC 21 fortitude save vs blindness.

Taker is incorporeal, so there's a 50% chance it won't affect him, and his fortitude save is high enough that he succeeds on anything but a natural 1. A 1/40 chance of blindness isn't nothing, however. Taker can roll the incorporeal ineffectiveness chance himself for future hits if he likes.

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Round 1:
*Shizel <---*

Round 2:
*Knave*
Ghaele (Injured, Shaken, Sickened)
*Zalgoth <---
Taker*
Nosoi (Invisible, Panicked, many are dead or gone)
*Shizel <---*
Planetar (Shaken) <---

Ghaele: AC 28, touch 16, flat-footed 26, SR 25 - DC 21 Fortitude save vs blindness if you hit her in melee.
Planetar: AC 32, touch 13, flat-footed 28, SR 27
Nosoi: AC 15, touch 15, flat-footed 12. What remain are invisible and their locations unknown.

----------


## Watcher

The planetar squints at the battle and quickly peels off another brand from a mortal soul with his magic knife. The planetar moves laterally, not getting any closer but stopping in the southeast quadrant of the room.

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Round 1:
*Shizel <---*

Round 2:
*Zalgoth <---
Shizel <---*

Round 3:
*Knave <---*
Ghaele (Injured, Shaken, Sickened)
*Zalgoth
Taker*
Nosoi (Invisible, Panicked, many are dead or gone)
*Shizel*
Planetar

Ghaele: AC 28, touch 16, flat-footed 26, SR 25 - DC 21 Fortitude save vs blindness if you hit her in melee.
Planetar: AC 32, touch 13, flat-footed 28, SR 27
Nosoi: AC 15, touch 15, flat-footed 12. What remain are invisible and their locations unknown.

----------


## Feathersnow

Knave fades into invisibility once more, so as to be able to sneak attack.

----------


## Watcher

The ghaele slices through Taker's form with her holy greatsword, hitting twice. It penetrates Taker's defenses, but not as much as she would like.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

2 hits, 29 damage and 24 damage. After incorporeal halving, 26 damage total, which bypasses DR/Good. Her debuffs almost cancel out the buff she cast, or else she would have hit 3 times.

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Round 1:
*Shizel <---*

Round 2:
*Zalgoth <---
Shizel <---*

Round 3:
*Knave*
Ghaele (Injured, Shaken, Sickened)
*Zalgoth <---
Taker <---*
Nosoi (Invisible, Panicked, many are dead or gone)
*Shizel*
Planetar

Ghaele: AC 28, touch 16, flat-footed 26, SR 25 - DC 21 Fortitude save vs blindness if you hit her in melee.
Planetar: AC 32, touch 13, flat-footed 28, SR 27
Nosoi: AC 15, touch 15, flat-footed 12. What remain are invisible and their locations unknown.

----------


## ngilop

Zalgoth unleashes another wave of howling flames towards the celestials, but lets out an angry gutteral noise as the creatures are able to shrug off his spell again.

----------


## Watcher

The flutter of wings falls silent. What few Nosoi had lingered are now gone.
The planetar hesitates for a moment before holding his knife upwards and channeling a Holy Smite through it, consecrating it. Divine flame sears the party. The fading flame reveals a silver string that connects the planetar's knife to the Disjoiner of Fate on Taker's person. The planetar shakes his knife as if to dislodge the string, but he has no success.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The planetar casts Consecrated Holy Smite (effectively, Maximized). 60 typeless damage to Knave, Zalgoth, and Taker, and they are blinded for 1 round. A DC 21 Will Save halves the damage and negates the blindness. (Half damage to Taker, quarter damage if he doesn't roll a natural 1.)
He rolled a natural 20 on his caster level check to overcome SR for a total of 36.
Zalgoth can go ahead and take his Round 3 action right away. I haven't cut off old turns yet.
*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Round 1:
*Shizel <---*

Round 2:
*Shizel <---*

Round 3:
*Zalgoth <---
Taker <---*
*Shizel <---*

Round 4:
*Knave <---*
Ghaele (Injured, Shaken, Sickened)
*Zalgoth
Taker*
*Shizel*
Planetar

Ghaele: AC 28, touch 16, flat-footed 26, SR 25 - DC 21 Fortitude save vs blindness if you hit her in melee.
Planetar: AC 32, touch 13, flat-footed 28, SR 27
Nosoi: AC 15, touch 15, flat-footed 12. What remain are invisible and their locations unknown.

----------

